# Using silicone in beehive



## Frank (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi,
I am thinking to waterproof my hive top feeder with silicone. Is it safe to use silicone inside the hive or would I poison the bees ? Thanks for your advice


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The aquarium clear silicone use the vinegar scent. But after drying it
will not smell anymore. If they are safe for the fish I'm sure they are
safe for the bees too. Call the 800# on the label to ask the manufacturer first.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

I have used 100% silicone chalking inside some hives to seal cracks and never been a problem just let it dry and air out before adding bees.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

After the silicone had dried out put in a layer of the bee wax inside.
That should cover the silicone for good.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Silicon is fine for bees once dry. I've got dozens of home built frame feeders sealed with silicon that I've been using for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I use the aquarium safe silicone, no problems.


----------

